

Zombie-proof tent - xd
http://www.tentsile.com/

======
drone
Looks like a bridge-style multi-person hammock-style tent. I like small,
single-person hammock tents for lightweight, but the problem always happens
for me that I just don't usually have reliable trees where I prefer to camp:
the desert. (Imagine that!)

One un-spoken issue with hammocks: you need some serious padding/quilting
underneath you. Tents don't usually have wind running freely under them. This
effect will chill you faster than you can imagine.

~~~
cglace
Yeah, all the times I have camped with a hammock the cold spots have been
unbearable.

------
onion2k
Zombie-proof depends on which zombies you're talking about. Faced with the
shuffling Night of the Living Dead zombies from George Romero's movies,
perhaps a suspended tent would keep you safe enough. Against the running,
climbing zombies from 28 Days Later though, I'd be much less inclined to feel
secure.

~~~
z3niMAGiNE
They'll perform even poorer against the zombie lawyers when one of these fails
midsleep but the kid in me still loves the idea of a mobile tree fort.

~~~
ambiate
Zombie accountants, lawyers, medical personnel, soap opera actors, and I smell
a market. There should be a zombie channel that mimics current shows with
zombie based shows. Any duplicated zombie-based shows would instead show
zombies being chased by people. The zombies just want to (un)live?

------
p8952
Look at the tension in one of the pictures[1], it looks like if you rolled
over with keys in your pocket you'd rip right through it.

Not to mention the price tag of $1,350.00, I'd be shocked if they'd sold any.

[1]
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0213/4326/t/1/assets/carou...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0213/4326/t/1/assets/carousel-
item-2.jpg?315)

~~~
yock
They're probably using some sort of rip-stop material, so you're not likely to
cause a catastrophic failure all at once. That said, it looks horribly
uncomfortable. The reason hammocks are comfortable is that they cradle you and
hold you secure. There also isn't another person rolling around to disturb
you. These tents seem like all of the worst features of a hammock without any
of the benefits.

------
irickt
For a 300 lb tent load that's putting roughly 1000 lb tension on each tie
(though they don't show any pictures of how much it sags to allow a better
estimate of the angle). Not good for the trees and not comfortable to consider
the failure modes. Slingshot?

[http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/rope-angle-tension-
increas...](http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/rope-angle-tension-increase-
d_1507.html)

------
dguaraglia
Yay, another way to 'enjoy the outdoors' while completely isolating yourself
from the uncomfortable fact that... well, you are in the outdoors! </sarcasm>

Joking aside, I've always found the American (and Canadian) way of 'camping' a
bit ridiculous. If you need to pack two cars with stuff before you are doing
it wrong.

------
FollowSteph3
Link bait title but I upvoted anyways because the tent concept was unique and
pretty cool.

------
leke
Nice solution to the bear problem. I wonder how they hold up in high winds
though?

~~~
dazzawazza
In the UK we don't have any bears (any more) but aren't they curios animals
that would happily climb a tree and slash one of the ropes just to see what
happens?

~~~
leke
You mean like, kids?

